# "PP" AF - heavy, prolonged bleeding... is this normal?



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm not sure where to post this... I'm starting to get a little concerned about my period.

Although... I don't have any insurance right now, and we had a falling out with my family doctor (can you say insurance fraud?







) so I don't know what I'll do if I need to see a professional.

Anyhow - I've been on domperidone to increase milk supply for the last 2 years. I finally started weaning myself off of it a few months ago. I haven't had a real period (except for some PP bleeding) since before pregnancy.

So, now I've been having a period for around the last month. It is very stop and start. The problem is, when it starts, it is REALLY heavy. Tons of clotting - the clots aren't necessarily very big, but there's a LOT of clotting.

So, I'll bleed really heavily for maybe 1-2 days, then it will stop for a day or two (sometimes a few hours, sometimes a few days, it really varies) and the whole thing will start again.

I also have the same funky feeling I had when I was first pregnant - weird taste in my mouth, general feeling of malaise, nausea. I assume this is due to the return of estrogen to my body. ( there is no chance I'm pregnant)

Anyway, I'm just wondering... now that I write all this down, I guess it doesn't sound unusual. I mean, I haven't had a real period for... what... almost 3 years total? Not counting postpartum bleeding.

Anyone have any advice for me, or reassurance that this is normal?


----------



## kochanyk (Jun 30, 2005)

I normally have a 1-2 day AF and at that it's sooo minimal- basically just spotting- nothing to write home about- but my first PP cycle (while still BFing- when my son was 12.5 months) was AWFUL. It was very heavy- TONS of cramping- I had nausea and headaches and I am not the PMSing type but it was really bad. The bleeding lasted about 7 days- so 4-7x my normal period. I believe that it's pretty normal.


----------

